# Fluoroscopic guidance documentation



## pinnaclephyserv (Feb 26, 2009)

What documentation should be in a chart when Fluoroscopic guidance is billed?  Do they need a writing report and copies of the pictures?  

Thanks,

PPS


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 26, 2009)

Fluoroscopic guidance needs to be clearly documented in the medical record as is necessary for any billable charge.  Per CPT description 77001 DOES require radiographic documentation of final image.  CPT codes 77002 and 77003 do not have this requirement.

Julie, CPC


----------



## pinnaclephyserv (Feb 26, 2009)

I was told that if they did not keep a copy they need to at least refernce the index number of the films???


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, you don't personally have to have the image but it must be saved and available upon request.  Ours are saved to a disk and housed at the facility where the service occurred.

Julie, CPC


----------



## rrehorn06 (Feb 14, 2012)

If only the fluoro time is documented for a PICC line can code 77001 be used?


----------



## vpregnon (Apr 26, 2013)

julie  I need the documentation can you point me in the right direction


----------

